# nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!



## problemlöser (16. August 2010)

*nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Hallo an Alle!

kurz zusammengefasst:

habe seit einem jahr ein laptop mit NVIDIA grafikkarte.
blue ray filme konnte ich ohne probleme abspielen, kein absturz, kein bluescreen.

win7/32 bit
gforce gtx 9600m
intel core2duo

habe mir dann vor 4 wochen einen neuen desktop pc gekauft.
win7/64 bit
gtx 470
amd 6 core prozessor


bei blue ray filmen ist der desktop pc immer abgestürzt mit der allseits bekannten fehlermeldung: *nvlddmkm.sys* ....

*nach langem suchen und probieren habe ich für meinen desktop pc nun endlich die lösung gefunden!!!!* 


*ich bin echt froh, dass ich nach der "anleitung" der nachfolgenden zwei links, keine abstürze auf dem desktop pc mehr habe, keine fehlermeldung, keine probleme!
*
vielleicht könnt ihr damit auch euren absturz/ den bluescreen vermeiden!

ich weiss, dass es schon viele treats über das thema gibt, aber vielleicht könnt ihr das dann - wenn einige von euch auch erfolg haben - zusammenfassen und letztendlich vielleicht die lösung für alle posten?!


*Anleitung:*

als grundlage habe ich folgenden link gefunden:

NextNet-Gaming.de • View topic - nvlddmkm.sys Problem gelöst

ZUSAMMEN MIT folgender Anleitung habe ich es dann geschafft alle Dateien wie in diesem Link beschrieben zu löschen:

Tipparchiv - Windows Vista und Windows 7 - Besitz übernehmen - WinTotal.de

wenn ihr alle dateien wie beschrieben wird löscht, den treiber neu installiert und den anweisungen folgt, dann habt ihr hoffentlich genau wie ich den ersehnten erfolg und eben keine probleme mehr mit der fehlermeldung.


grüße


----------



## Bruce112 (24. August 2010)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

hey ich hab den datei auch auf festplatte und  bei spielen stürzt mein pc auch ab .

aber ohne fehlermeldung


----------



## simpel1970 (25. August 2010)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

So schön es klingt, aber das ist leider kein Allheilmittel. Die Ursachen für die Probleme können so vielseitig sein, dass man immer Einzelfälle hat, die sich halt nicht mit pauschalen "Tricks" lösen lassen.


----------



## r34ln00b (25. August 2010)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> So schön es klingt, aber das ist leider kein Allheilmittel. Die Ursachen für die Probleme können so vielseitig sein, dass man immer Einzelfälle hat, die sich halt nicht mit pauschalen "Tricks" lösen lassen.



so ist es, für 2 tage lief es bei mir gut.. aber danach ging´s wieder los.


----------



## kmann (16. September 2010)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Der Fehler mit der nvlddmkm.sys (Bluescreen) trat (bei mir) nur auf beim Blue Ray Play.
Hardware: GTX 465
Seit 14.9.2010 hat Nvidia den 260.63 in der Beta online. Der beseitigt bei mir den Fehler.

Ich hoffe bei euch auch?!


----------



## Kosacke (12. November 2010)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Falls das obige nicht geholfen hat:

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Irgendwann traten alle paar Tage Bluescreens mit nvlddmkm.sys auf. Ich konnte den Fehler reproduzieren, in dem ich eine beliebige Videodatei mit VLC abspielte, und mit der Tastenkombi SHIFT+Pfeil links/rechts innerhalb des Filmes "spulte". Der Bluescreen kam nciht sofort, aber wenn ich ca 1 Minute lang wie wild hin- und herpulte, kam irgendwann der Bluescreen.

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich mit GPU-Z unter "Sensoren" keine Werte einsehen konnte, GPU-Z konnte also nicht die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte und auch nicht die Frequenzen des Core und Memory usw auslesen. Dann habe ich nach dieser: How I Uninstalled Drivers In Win 7 - NVIDIA Forums Methode alles was mit Nvidia Grafiktreiber zu tun hat, gelöscht. Dann habe ich mir den empfohlenen Grafikkartentreiber vom Hersteller meines Notebooks runtergeladen und installiert. (Der Treiber ist ca halbes Jahr alt). Und nun hab ich in GPU-Z alle Sensorwerte und beim "Spulen" kommt kein Bluescreen mehr.

Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: Checkt mal mit GPU-Z, ob da alle Daten ausgelesen werden können.

ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der Fehler behoben gewesen wäre, wenn ich nach dem Deinstall trotzdem wieder den neusten Treiber von der nvidia Seite installiert hätte. Aber das ist nur Spekulation. Ich lass jetzt bei mir erstmal den etwas älteren drauf.

Edit: Falls der obige Link mal nicht mehr gehen sollte, dies ist der Inhalt:

_I installed the 196.21 drivers about 4 days ago and have been troubleshooting how to get rid of them and install a driver I knew was stable for my SLI system, for me those drivers were the 195.62 drivers.

The 196.21 drivers were like Freddy Kruger in the sense that I would uninstall them and then Windows 7 would re-install them directly after re-booting. This is more a symptom of Windows 7, which is new to me, and not the drivers. Although there were some hoops to jump through to uninstall the old drivers. Here is what I did:

1. Boot into Safe Mode

2. Go into the Device Manager and choose "Update Driver", then "Browse My Computer For Driver Software", then "Let Me Pick From A List Of Device Drivers On My Computer", then choose the "Standard VGA" driver and then next. Do not re-boot yet. You'll have to do this for each video card you have. 

3. Now go to the Control Panel and uninstall the graphics driver, control panel, physx, and the 3d driver if it is there.

4. While still in Safe Mode, run Driver Sweeper as an administrator and clean the display drivers and physx.

5. Navigate to the Nvidia folder and delete it. 

6. This step was a key for me. Run CCleaner as an administrator and use the registry cleaning part of this program to delete a lot of Nvidia driver files that Driver Sweeper missed. 82 files for me! I had just run CCleaner a few days ago so as it turns out, every file CCleaner had found was an Nvidia file. I highly suggest that anyone who tries this look down through the list of files found during the scan and uncheck non-Nvidia files before deleting anything. Also, do the registry backup that you are prompted to right before deleting.

7. Now re-boot into the regular Windows (non safe-mode) and you will just be running on the generic VGA driver, without any heart stopping Freddy Kruger Drivers rearing their umm ... ugly head.

8. Install a driver you know is stable and re-boot again. You should be good to go.

I hope this will help someone get back in the game sooner! 

Driver Sweeper can be found here:
http://www.guru3d.co.../driversweeper/ 

and CCleaner can be found here:
http://www.ccleaner.com/_


----------



## Jointmaus (27. März 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Hallo 
Hat bei mir leider nicht geholfen.
Könnte jemand vielleicht den Eintrag über mir auf deutsch übersetzen?


----------



## Lotek (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Das Problem mit den Blackscreens kenne ich auch ("Der Anzeigentreiber wird nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt").
Bei mir ist die Ursache jedoch eindeutig die Hardware - eine ab Werk übertaktete Gigabyte 560 Ti SOC (950/1900/1145). Die Aussetzer treten fast minütlich aus, sobald die GPU von einer 3D-Anwendung ausgelastet wird (bspw. Unigine Benchmark oder The Witcher 2). Die Prozedur mit dem Treiberreste entfernen im abgesicherten Modus half hier nicht weiter.
Was jedoch half, war das Herabsetzen des GPU/Shader-Takts um 10 bzw. 20 MHz auf 940/1880 mit dem MSI Afterburner. Damit läuft alles stabil, Temperatur auf max. 71°C.
Eine absolute TOP Karte, nur dieses spezielle Modell muss ich leider zurückschicken, da es den Standardtakt nicht verträgt.


----------



## zeborah (26. August 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Hallo Lotek, hatte das Problem mit neueren Spielen, wie z.B. Sniper Ghost Warrior, Two Worlds2, Saboteur usw. Diverse Grafikfehler, nvlddmkm Fehlermeldung Anzeigetreiber, schwarze Schleier, weiße Punkte usw.
Hab Deine Lösung ausprobiert und den GPU/Shader-Takt auf 635/1600 mit dem MSI Afterburner herabgesetzt (also noch etwas niedriger, hat sich jedoch zusehend verbessert, je weiter ich runter bin). Seit dem läuft alles einwandfrei.
Danke für den tollen Hinweis. Ich habe übrigens eine Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+
Danke, danke, danke, war schon total am Verzweifeln.
MLG, Zeborah.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (17. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Ahh bisher läuft es noch stabil  habe angst, dass es wiederkommt xD 
Das ist echt nervig, immer dieses deinstallieren und dann wieser installieren! -.-
Bin echt froh, trotz paar Probleme beim Besitzübernehmen, dass es dann doch noch geklappt hat! 
Das wichtigste ist einfach, es müssen alle Dateien gelöscht sein! Wirklich alle!

Vielen Dank


----------



## AbsolutStorm (20. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

so gestern war es nun wieder soweit.. ich habe wieder diesen schönen Bluescreen bekommen... mich nervt es schon!
man findet einfach keine richtige Lösung im Internet, weil jeder eine andere Lösung schreibt ^^

ich will das der Fluch von mir geht


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Probiere es mal hiermit: The operating system may crash when you run a D3D application full-screen in an immediate mode on Windows 7 or on Windows Server 2008 R2

Ist deine Grafikkarte übertaktet? Bzw. läuft in einem anderen PC fehlerfrei?


----------



## AbsolutStorm (21. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Danke, ich werde es mal versuchen wenn es wieder auftritt.. Im moment ist wieder Ruhe!
Nein er ist nicht übertaktet und in einem anderen Pc habe ich es noch nicht getestet!
Danke schonmal


----------



## Otep (21. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

ich habe nur beim OCed Probleme... muss vorher immer alles (CPU & RAM) raus nehmen (im Bios), dann läuft es Super...


----------



## AbsolutStorm (21. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

also ich hatte schonmal übertaktet.. aber jetzt auch nicht mehr..

das doofe ist.. bevor ich meinen Pc, vor ca. 2Monaten, formatiert hatte, hatte ich das Problem gelöst gehabt... aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie. Meiner Meinung nach hatte ich i-ein Windows Update deinstallieren müssen und was in der Registry ändern müssen.
Aber ich finde diesen Beitrag nicht mehr und in welchem Forum das war weiß ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Mit der Registry meinst du vermutlich die Änderung des Timeout Wertes:
FAQ und Lösungsansätze zu "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt" - Hardware allgemein - FlightX.de - das größte deutschsprachige Forum der Flugsimulation
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...allgemein/132553-anzeigetreiber-nvlddmkm.html


----------



## hanshans (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Hallo,
Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas angestaubt aber was solls.

Es ist ja alles schön und gut was ihr hier schreibt, aber bei mir ist das problem derart verschärft, dass ich den rechner nichtmal mehr anbekomme um dateien zu löschen oder neue treiber zu installieren.
Auch im abgesicherten Modus funktioniert dies nicht. (Ich verwende windows Vista.) Erst laufen die treiber die geladen werden durchs bild wobei bei crcdik.sys kurz das bild einfriert (vllt normal?) dann erscheint der mauszeiger auf einem schwarzen bildschirm und ich kann ihn auch bewegen. nach kurzer zeit verschwindet er wieder und es blitzt für den bruchteil von sekunden das windows logo auf bevor der pc neustartet.
Im normalen Modus sieht man nur den Ladebalken gefolgt von einem bluescreen der nvlddmkm.sys als schuldigen ausweist.

Ich habe den PC schon sehr lange und habe eigentlich nie neue treiber oder windows uptates installiert. (gab auch keine probleme die diese hätten lösen müssen). vor 2 monaten ca habe ich mir aber einen kleinen billigen lcd bildschirm aus China gekauft und parallel zu meinem standartmonitor an den analogen ausgang gehängt. mein normaler ist am digitalen Ausgang. Auch so hatte ich nie Probleme. 

Aber irgendwann ist der PC dann mal abgestürzt und für wochen nichtmehr angegangen. dann plötzlich ging er wieder ein paar stunden und jetzt ist wieder alles im eimer.

Achja der digitale Bildschirm wird kurz nach dem einschalten schon in den energiesparmodus versetzt und nur der analoge chinese zeigt was an. normalerweise haben beide beim hochfahren das gleiche angezeigt bis zum anmeldebildschirm.
Kann es sein das der fehler bei mir in der Hardware liegt? Habe ich die graka mit den zwei bildschirmen einfach überfordert? Oder kann es an der unter umständen schlechten qualität des china bildschirms liegen das irgendwas auf der platine geröstet wurde?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, den langsam machen sich erste entzugserscheinungen bei mir bemerkbar .

Danke schon im voraus!!


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

@ hanshans

Die Problemlösung die hier beschrieben wurde, hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert. Und das hatte einen einfachen Grund: Meine Graka war defekt.
Das könnte bei dir ebenfalls der Fall sein.


----------



## hanshans (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Hab mir das ganze jetzt nochmal genau angeschaut und das merkwürdige ist, dass es ein anzeigebild gibt wenn ich von der installations cd boote. das nützt mir allerdings nicht viel. Ich habe keine sicherungskopie und will daher den rechner nicht plattmachen.

Wenn ich jetzt einfach eine neue graka reinbau wird diese dann ohne die installation eines treibers zumindest so gut laufen, dass ich den pc wieder normal starten kann?
spielt es dabei eine rolle ob sie vom selben hersteller wie die die ich im moment drin habe?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*



hanshans schrieb:


> spielt es dabei eine rolle ob sie vom selben hersteller wie die die ich im moment drin habe?


 
Nein, solange es eine Nvidia ist, spielt das keine primäre Rolle (schaue im Treiberlog nach, ob die Karte vom installierten Treiber unterstützt wird. Oder einfache...welche Karte ist drin und welche Karte hast du als Ersatz?).


----------



## ery (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Das leidige Thema 
*nvlddmkm*
hat mich nun auch eingeholt.
Ich hab deswegen schon zwei Grafikkarten zurückgeschickt,
ein neues Seasonic Platinum 860W Netzteil verbaut
mit zwei verschiedenen Motherboards experimentiert (GA-EP45-UD3P und ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro),
ohne Erfolg.
Meine RAM's sind nicht übertaktet und sonst auch nichts.
Ob die neue Treibergeneration von
*Nvidia GeForce 301.24*
da was dran ändern wird, um den Fehler *nvlddmkm* los zu werden?


----------



## paco.g (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Das hoffe ich doch, werde nachher mal den Treiber ausprobieren.

Wie äußert sich das Problem bei dir? Nur beim Zocken? Im Idle?

Ist sehr nervig, hab sogar schon das System neu aufgesetzt und keine Besserung


----------



## ery (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Die Fehlermeldung trat 
beim Aufrufen des Programms 
Kroll Ontrack Easy Recovery 6.22
auf.


----------



## J3igStar13 (9. August 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!!!! -*

Hallo
Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Treiber Nvidia 301.42 da ich nicht mehr spiele spielen kann es bleibt stecken.
Ich habe das gefunden 


Part One
Gehen Sie auf die NVIDIA Ordner> C: NVIDIA
Finden Sie eine Datei namens "nvlddmkm.sy_"
Die Lage dieser Datei kann zwischen verschiedenen Rechnern unterschiedlich
Kopieren Sie die Datei an die Wurzel des C> C: nvlddmkm.sy_
Teil Zwei
Gehen Sie auf die System-Ordner, wo die Treiber gespeichert> C: \ WindowsSystem32 \ Drivers
Nachdem in diesem Ordner, suchen Sie die defekte "nvlddmkm.sys"-Datei und benennen Sie sie "nvlddmkm.sys.old"
Teil Drei
Öffnen Sie die MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung, indem Sie Windows-Taste + R und geben Sie "cmd"
Sobald die Eingabeaufforderung öffnet, geben Sie folgende Befehle ein:
1) "cd" und Typ eingeben (Sie sind die Wurzel des Laufwerks C)
2) "expand.exe nvlddmkm.sy_ nvlddmkm.sys" und drücken Sie die Eingabetaste
Mit diesem Befehl können Sie die Datei entpacken - nvlddmkm.sys - dass, die Sie gespeichert auf dem Laufwerk C und schaffen die neuen "nvlddmkm.sys"
Kopieren Sie diese Datei auf C: \ WindowsSystem \ 32drivers
Starten Sie Ihr Pc neu

Aber ich kann es nicht machen.
Es wehre sehr nett wenn einer mir mal es auf ein video oder mit Details zurück schreiben kann Danke.


----------



## J3igStar13 (9. August 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Hillllffffeeee pls


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Was genau will bei Dir nicht funktionieren?

*EDIT:* *Hab´ mir grad mal die Anleitung angesehen, sind 2 entscheidende Fehler darin:

*


J3igStar13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Treiber Nvidia 301.42 da ich nicht mehr spiele spielen kann es bleibt stecken.
> Ich habe das gefunden
> 
> ...


----------



## Gohrbi (10. August 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Handling "nvlddmkm.sys" Crash


----------



## J3igStar13 (11. August 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Kann mir einer mal eine richtige anleitung geben das es auch ein normaler mensch es kapiert danke


----------



## Klexis (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Hallo an alle.

Den Bluescreen, wo mir auch die nvlddmkm.sys angezeigt wird(auch wenn Datei gelöscht), habe ich jetzt erst seit heute, aber habe schon seit langer zeit (Mehre Monate, wenn nicht sogar ein Jahr) ein Problem mit dem Treiber.
Schon mit meiner alten Grafikkarte (9800GTX+), hatte ich des öfteren Grafikfehler, Treiber-abstürze, Spiel-abstürze und das ein oder andere mal ist auch der ganze Rechner abgestürzt bei anspruchsvollen Spielen. Die Temperaturen und Spannungswerte waren aber im grünen Bereich. Habe deswegen auch schon in einem Forum um Hilfe gebeten. Dort wurde mir gesagt, das es wahrscheinlich das Netzteil sei. Ich mir also ein neues Netzteil gekauft, und eingebaut. Hat leider überhaupt nicht geholfen. Das System habe ich auch mehrmals neu installiert. 

Dann habe ich mir auch eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft (GTX560 Ti). Damit war dann erstmal einige Zeit ruhe. Nur leider nicht lange, denn jetzt habe ich manchmal, wenn ich ein Spiel beende, überall auf dem gesamten Bildschirm grüne Punkte und kurz darauf stürzt der Rechner ab. Wenn er dann wieder hochfährt sieht erstmal alles normal aus, bis er zu dem Screen kommt, wo ich zwischen "abgesichertem Modus" und "Windows normal starten" wählen kann. Da habe ich dann nämlich überall rote Punkte. Gehe ich dort in den abgesicherten Modus, bleiben die Punkte die ganze zeit da, ohne das er abstürzt. Ich kann auch im abgesicherten Modus arbeiten und habe auch schon sämtliche Tipps ausprobiert aus diesem Thread. Starte ich mit deinstalliertem Grafiktreiber im normal Modus, habe ich auch die ganze zeit die roten Punkte, kann aber mit dem OS arbeiten. Ist aber der Treiber installiert, hängt er sich beim Windows Logo auf und stürzt ab. Manchmal habe ich aber Glück und er startet völlig normal und kann dann alles ganz normal machen, also im Internet surfen, HD Filme gucken, Spielen usw.. 

Ich habe auch seit Anfang an immer wieder den neusten Grafiktreiber installiert und zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder den auf der CD mitgelieferten Treiber installiert.

Es wird in Letzter zeit immer schlimmer, deshalb hoffe ich, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Mein System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965
RAM: 2x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 PC3 12800 4GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A UD3
Festplatte: Samsung 830 SSD 256GB
Grafikkarte: MSI N560GTX-448 Twin Frozr III Power Edition
Netzteil: Xilence Redwing Series 600W R3
OS: Win 7 Pro 64bit
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro


Gruß Klexis


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Wie schon gesagt, es hängt mit der Unverträglichkeit der Treiber zusammen.
Der in Win7 enthaltene Treiber und der aktuelle Treiber. Ich bekam es in Griff, als ich
den Win7 Treiber genommen habe. Versuche doch einfach mal den nvidia Treiber zu 
deinstallieren und mit DriverCleaner die reste zu beseitigen. Wenn er nach der deinstallation
den Neustart verlangt verneinen und den Cleaner erst nehmen. Beim Neustart wird Win7,
da die GPU keinen Treiber hat, selbst einen installieren. Schau dann mal, ob der fehler noch auftritt.
Die andere Variante ist der obige LINK von mir.


----------



## 4eversr (27. März 2013)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Ich habe noch eine alternative Lösung für dieses Problem.

Wir haben in der Firma einige DELL M4400 Notebooks, die einwandfrei liefen bis wir diese auf Windows 7 x64 aktualisiert haben.
Dann kamen plötzlich auch diese Bluescreens nvlddmkm.sys, an verschiedenen Notebooks.

Nachdem ich alle Tips aus Google mehrfach ausprobiert habe, bin ich nach ca. 6 Stunden letztlich in einem amerikanischen DELL Forum ( Dell Community ) auf eine Alternativlösung gestoßen.

Dort wurde das ganze wie folgt beschrieben:

Das Bluescreen Problem wird durch das Powermanagement "Powermizer" der Grafikkarte verursacht bzw. eigentlich durch ein Spannungsproblem/Undervolting.
Eigentlich müsste der Notebookhersteller dieses durch ein BIOS-Update lösen, welches die Spannung anpasst, aber es gibt im falle Dell kein neueres BIOS als A27.

Als Workarround schaltet man das Powermanagement der Grafikkarte einfach aus, dazu benutzt man die "Powermizer Switch.exe".

1.) Wir installieren für die Quadro FX 770M den Nvidia Treiber der 9600M GT, da sich hier später der Powermizer abschalten lässt
2.) Reboot und hoffentlich ohne BSOD bis zum Desktop kommen
3.) Powermizer Switch.exe starten und "Powermizer off" wählen (Link zum Tool: http://www.box.net/shared/v7jpoateoq )
4.) Fertig. Keine Bluescreens mehr.


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Sry falscher Thread


----------



## psaltermm (18. April 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Servus alle zusammen, 

ich hab auch dieses sche.... Problem mit der nvlddmkm.sys. Immer wenn ich versuche den aktuellen NVidiatreiber zu installieren kommt dieser Fehler:

-----------------------

*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffffe001fe843800, 0, fffff80135c690a3, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mssmbios.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Either you specified an unqualified symbol, or your debugger ***
*** doesn't have full symbol information. Unqualified symbol ***
*** resolution is turned off by default. Please either specify a ***
*** fully qualified symbol module!symbolname, or enable resolution ***
*** of unqualified symbols by typing ".symopt- 100". Note that ***
*** enabling unqualified symbol resolution with network symbol ***
*** server shares in the symbol path may cause the debugger to ***
*** appear to hang for long periods of time when an incorrect ***
*** symbol name is typed or the network symbol server is down. ***
*** ***
*** For some commands to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*************************************************************************

-----------------------------------

ich starte dann immer im Abgesicherten Modus und lösche im Gerätemanager den Grafikkartentreiber. Beim Neustart installiert er den von Win wieder und es geht. 

Ich hab Windows auch schon mehrfach neu installiert. Aber ohne Erfolg. Es kommt immer der Fehler. Bis Windows 8.1 ohne das Update1 geht alles. Also auch mit dem aktuellsten Treiber. 

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand den gleichen Fehler? 

Also, meine Komponenten:

i7 4770k
Geforce GTX 780
24 gig DDR3
Asus z87 plus

mfg

psalter


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Ist die Grafikkarte übertaktet (werkseigen, oder individuell)?


----------



## Wincenty (9. November 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Mein Freund und Nachbar hat seit heute morgen auch ein Problem mit seinem PC.
Ich bin bei Ihm rübergerannt um ihm zu helfen, weil ich dachte das meine alte 8800GTX die jetzt sein Eigen ist seit mehreren Jahren abgekratzt ist.

Als ich dann bei ihm war und der PC starte lief alles wieder normal, zur Kontrolle wegen dem Verdacht von Überhitzung hab ich mal den MSI - Afterburner gestartet um die Temp einzusehen: 59-60°C im Leerlauf.
Bevor ich die Situation nachstelle hab ich die Einstellung geändert um den Bluescreen zu sehen.
Dann als ich die Situation nachstellte: Avira PC-Check im Hintergrund + Robocraft spielen, brachte das Ergebnis: Bluescreen. (beim ersten mal bei ihm liefen noch Firefox und iTunes)

Ich kann leider euch nicht das Abbild posten, weil seit dem Bluescreen, wird die Graka nicht mehr erkannt und alles wird mit Bildfehlern in einer 6xx*4xx er Auflösung dargestellt und daher ich nahezu gar nicht mich durch die Menüs kämpfen kann. Ich hab nur festgestellt das die Graka nicht erkannt wird. Ich hab versucht den neusten Treiber zu laden und zu installieren, nur kann ich nicht sagen ob die Treiber erfolgreich installiert wurden

Ich hatte aber glücklicherweise meinen Freund ein Foto knipsen lassen von Bluescreen(Bild im Anhang - Man sieht dort auch ungefähr wie diese Bildfehler aussehen):

*** STOP: 0x00000116 (0xFFFFFA8004FFA4E0, 0xFFFFF88011177A88, 0x000000000000000, 0x000000000000002)
*** nvlddmkm.sys - Adress FFFFF88011177A88 base at FFFFF8801102c000, DataStamp 506b3099

Das erkennt man auf dem Bild

Wir haben uns überlegt: Es wird langsam Zeit für n Hardwareupgrade, nur würde ich gerne den PC davor wieder zum laufen bringen um ja nachdam was für ne neue Graka kommt die Treiber vorher ordentlich zu deinstallieren.

Eine Sache die vergessen hab zu sagen: Wir dachten der Bluescreen wär ein Nebenprodukt durch Überhitzung der Graka weshalb die Grafikfehler da sind, aber das BIOs sowie das Windows 7 (x64) Ladeanimation laufen in hoher Auflösung und ohne Fehler.

Hardware (kein OC irgendwo):

Mobo: MSI 990FXA-GD80            990FX  FRG SA
Ram: Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1866
CPU: AMD Phe II X4 955      3200 AM3  BOX BEd
Graka: ASUS EN8800GTX
OS: W7 x64 HomePremium

Zum Rest der Hardware kann ich jetzt leider nicht mehr sagen, da teilweise Restverwertung aus seinem Altem stammten


----------



## MMNMM (9. November 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Ich hatte weder mit der 550Ti noch 660 oder 970 Probleme (Win7 64).
Auch nicht mit einer älteren Notebook Nvidia unter Vista SP2 32 Bit.
Die 660 lief durchwegs mit um die 80-85 Grad knapp 2 Jahre lang @ 1150. Funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.


Ich würde Windows mal von sämtlicher Bloatware (u.a. auch diverse "nicht alle" Virenscanner) befreien.
Was man heute so an Schrott-Software auf Rechnern findet sucht seinesgleichen. PC Optimizer hier, Speed-Up dort, lustige Registry-Tools, schlechte und anfällige Virenscanner, pseudo-Firewalls, Hintergrund-Dienste fragwürdiger Software, etc..

Da darf man sich nicht wundern wenn dann nichts mehr funktioniert.



> Versuche doch einfach mal den nvidia Treiber zu
> deinstallieren und mit *DriverCleaner* die reste zu beseitigen.



GENAU DAS SOLL MAN EBEN NICHT TUN!

Den neuen Nvidia Treiber drüber bügeln und in den Setup-Optionen "Neu-Installation" wählen.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. November 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich kann leider euch nicht das Abbild posten, weil seit dem Bluescreen, wird die Graka nicht mehr erkannt und alles wird mit Bildfehlern in einer 6xx*4xx er Auflösung dargestellt und daher ich nahezu gar nicht mich durch die Menüs kämpfen kann.



Du könntest die Grafikkarte backen. Wenn du Glück hast, läuft sie dann noch mal eine gewisse Zeit.
Defekte Grafikkarten GESUND BACKEN! - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Wincenty (10. November 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Ich könnte das Probieren, aber wenn es wirklich ein Problem mit den Lötzinn wär, müsste er dann nicht immer Bildfehler sehen? Wie bereits erwähnt, bin ich Ratlos, weil das BIOs Fehlerfrei und Hochaufgelöst dargestellt wird sowie das W7 Ladesymbol, dieses kleine logo was sich in der Kugel zusammensetzt und aufleuchtet. Erst mit dem Windowsanmeldefenster kommt die winzige Auflösung in 16Bit, das betrifft den normalen Modus sowie den Abgesicherten.

Ich hatte ein wenig gegoogelt gehabt zu diesem Bluescreen und hatte was gefunden, wo ich diese Datei neu erstellen lassen müsste, nur steht auch immer bei den Posts das es bei diesem nvlddmkm.sys kein wahres Allehilmittel gibt.

Wie gesagt: Ich könnte alles vergessen und einfach nur die neue Hardware die ich für ihn bestellen werde, reinklatschen, aber ich würd gerne davor die Graka Treiber deinstallieren weil seinen neue würde eine R9 290 OC sein in Kombo mit einer neuen CPU, dachte dabei an eine FX-8320


----------



## simpel1970 (10. November 2014)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Ob das Problem durch Lötzinnprobleme auftritt, bzw. das Backen nur Lötzinn Probleme behebt, ist fraglich (bleibt natürlich die Frage, was überhaupt damit behoben, verändert wird). Da das verwendete Lötzinn aber eine höhere Schmelztemperatur als die im Backofen verwendeten 180-200°C hat, lass ich es mal dahin gestellt.

Die Grafikfehler deuten jedenfalls auf ein Problem mit dem VRAM hin. Dass es im Bios und beim booten des Betriebssystems läuft, liegt vermutlich daran, dass bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Hardwarebeschleunigung noch nicht aktiv ist. Allerdings sollte dann eigentlich auch der abgesicherte Modus funktionieren (was ja aber auch nicht klappt).

Ob es schlussendlich denn nun allein an der Grafikkarte liegt, würde ich mit dem Einbau der Grafikkarte in einen anderen Rechner überprüfen.

Die Grafikkartentreiber kannst du auf jeden Fall auch nach Installation der neuen Grafikkarte deinstallieren. Win7 hat damit regelmäßig keine Probleme.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: nvlddmkm.sys - Problem gelöst!*

Wenn der GPU und Speichertakt komplett am Rad dreht und der PC freezed schaut man mal in die Ereignisanzeige und stellt fest das nvlddmkm seit Aktualisierung auf neuesten Treiber 315 Fehler verursacht hat... In knapp 3 Stunden... Immer ausgehen von \Device\Video3 im Sekundentakt mit aber jeweils anderen Details...


----------

